# Squeaky Birkenstocks!



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

My Birkenstocks make squeaky farty noises when i walk! what can i do?
does anyone else have squeaky chef shoes?
Ta


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Maybe replace the insoles? It sounds like they're moving.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Buy Danskos!   

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pretend you're farting. People will get out of your way faster.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Wear socks!


----------

